# Heatherette? NEW MAC Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul



## Ms. Z (Aug 24, 2007)

I’m such a ditz, I already forgot the name of the collection I got a peek at yesterday (it might be called Heatherette).
I don’t know how many items are in it and of course the MUA isn’t allowed to elaborate (she was making a beautiful face chart), but this is what I saw.
3 e/s: a pretty shade of light pink, a minty kind of light turquoise (similar to the picture of Newly Minted *photo in Marie Claire}, and my favorite….. black w/what appeared to be turquoise reflects.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also saw 3 l/s, one a light beige and two shades of pink (the darker one had me drooling, I hope they are not frost) and a beautiful shade of pink powder in a compact the size of a bp (to me it looked like a coral pink); much to dark for me to wear as a bp, maybe as a blush.

*My Haul*
e/s: Cloudburst & Stormwatch 
*Kohl Power:* Mystery 
*Quad: Smoking Eyes *
L/g: Illicit (2) & Florabundance (B2M)
*Select Moisturecover: NW20*
*Paint Pot: Painterly*

*UD e/s: ABC Gum*
*Sephora (brand)**: **Keep Kohl! Waterproof Liner in *02 Keep Blue & 
*Maniac Long Wearing Liner in *03 Rose Hysterie & 1 other shade of pink whose name I can’t remember




March Haul Photos on page 2



​


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

enjoy your haul and thx for the sneak peek info!


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

Any clue on the finishes of the pink and green e/s?


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_Any clue on the finishes of the pink and green e/s?_

 
No, unfortunately I can't tell most finishes by looking at them w/o testing them (bad eye sight).


----------



## Randy Rose (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

Gotcha, thanks anyway!

If you're right with the name . . . does anybody think this might be another designer collaboration? I can't imagine they'd call a collection Heatherette without having the eponymous label connected . . . although the colors don't quite sound like what I'd expect from these guys . . .


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

ooh, you'll LOVE painterly!  nice haul!


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice haul...thanks for the info.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2007)

Oooh.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  Nice haul.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 25, 2007)

Great haul!  Thanks for the new collection info!  It sounds FABULOUS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't wait to hear more!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice haul!  And thanks for the info!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Randy Rose* 

 
_Gotcha, thanks anyway!

If you're right with the name . . . does anybody think this might be another designer collaboration? I can't imagine they'd call a collection Heatherette without having the eponymous label connected . . . although the colors don't quite sound like what I'd expect from these guys . . ._

 

I didn't know there was a company called Heatherette; I looked it up when I read your post.  I have wondered why they would name a collection that, Heatherette sounds like it should be a Fall collection with shades of heathered grays & blues.

BTW: when she was making the face chart, she was also using pink &  blue colored glitter or pigment.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: NEW Collection Info. & My Smoke Signals/Blue Storm haul*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_
BTW: when she was making the face chart, she was also using pink &  blue colored glitter or pigment._

 
Now that sounds like Heatherette.  I immediately thought glitters and lashes.  And maybe it's not too off with the pastel pinks and greens.  The Heatherette lipstick was a light pink :shrug: - Plus we just had C-Shock that was full of primary colors, so maybe this is intended to the colorful in another way.  When I think Heatherette I think 80s tacky (in a fashionable way of course) and there are lots of ways to do 80's tacky, like lavender leg warmers, pink head bands, grey concert tees, etc.  So maybe you did get the collection name right.


----------



## Jamesc1057 (Aug 28, 2007)

Omg heatherette for mac!!!!
I so hope this is true, I love richie rich and trever rains...total legends!!!

Thx for the info..too excited now...and great haul.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome haul miss Z!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 12, 2007)

While at MAC yesterday with Syrene78 & Cinnybuns a different MA confirmed that yes, there will be a collection named Heatherette.  It will be released in March or April ’08, it might have special packaging and I think they said in 2 color choices (good girl/bad girl).


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 12, 2007)

do you happen to know when this could be launched?


----------



## makeupgal (Oct 12, 2007)

OMG!  They are bringing Heatherette l/s back?  I hope so.  I understand this is the name of the collection, but there used to be a Heatherette l/s which I loved.  Sounds like I may be able to get it again.  Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_do you happen to know when this could be launched?_

 
The person said around the same time that they released Balloonacy this year, so that probably means April 2008.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 12, 2007)

lovely haul!!

and ooooh exciting news!! collection sounds amazing!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 12, 2007)

ooh that would be awesome. richy rich is too cute and their clothes. sounds like it gonna be some awesome makeup. nice haul too


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 17, 2007)

great haul. i can't wait for this heatherette collection! i'll be so broke


----------



## kristakamikaze (Nov 21, 2007)

holy shit  *omg* YAY!


----------



## Nicolah (Nov 21, 2007)

Aw yay that's awesome.

Nice haul too.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2008)

*HOT TAMALES! sooooo Pretty in Pink!*

My March 2008 Haul!





MAC Heatherette

L/S: melrose mood, fleshpot (2)        
L/G: sock hop (3), starlet kiss             
E/S: heatherette trio 1                       
B/P: alpha girl & smooth harmony                         
N/L: lola devine     
L/S: Peachstock (2)

Avon
Ultra Luxury l/l: Baby Pink *seems to be a good match for MAC Perfectly Pink l/g
l/s: U303 Coral Cashmere (2)
l/s: U304 Perfect Peach

Lancôme 
L/S: Color Fever Shine Pixel Pink*exchanged for Copacabana Coffee Juicy Tube

L/G: Juicy Tubes World Tour – Red Hot New York (1)  & Rio Mang0 (2)

Ebay
Backup of MAC Up Note l/s
Backup of Prescriptives Forest Green e/s

Drugstore/Beauty Supply Store
NYX: Narcissus l/s & 839 Barbie Pink l/l
L’Oreal L/S: 177 Pink Future & 176 Dreamy Pink
Maybelline: l/s: Naturally Pink
Prestige: l/l L207 Love

Prescriptives
Verdant e/s, 1 medium empty compact 

Sephora Insiders Birthday gift: Shower Gel

Not all items in the photos


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!!  You have such an incredible haul!!  Enjoy the fab new makeup!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm lovin' my addition to my March Goodies.  

CK l/l in Honest


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 26, 2008)

*Dior Poison Blue*

Today I ordered this    




That's it! No more!  I will not buy anything else this month!

*Updated: Real Picture of Bleu Poison*


----------

